# Sleeping through the night



## KodasMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi-

We are new puppy owners to Koda. He is 3 months old and adorable! 

He walks in to his crate at night to go to bed which is awesome. However, he wakes up in the middle of the night whining. When he does we take him outside to do his business and bring him back in. When we put him back in to the crate, he barks like crazy. We live in an apartment and can't let him bark for 30 minutes at 3am. We got in the (bad) habit of taking him out to calm him down so he doesn't wake the neighbors but we need to break this habit. Any suggestions? Should we move his crate in to our bedroom (currently in the den down the hall)? Anything else we can do? Would prefer to keep his space separate from ours. 


Thanks!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Bring the crate into your room so he's close to you, even though he might get up to tinkle, once he's awake he'd be aware of the separation. Consider just taking him into bed, too.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Try bringing the crate into your bedroom for a period of time. We have never moved the crate out of the bed room but from what I understand you can gradually increase distance away from your bed. 
You can still teach them that your bedroom is a no go zone unless to sleep in their crate on your invitation. Our pup understands this and doesn't go into the bedroom unless we tell him to go in his crate at night. Hope that eases the barking - I understand your situation as we live in an apartment too and worried about the neighbours at the start. From that point of view, you may have already done this but we gave the nearest neighbours most likely to hear the barking a card with a photo of the puppy and explained that he may make some noise as he settles into his new home and asked for their understanding during this period. This really helped us as they were (luckily) all very empathetic and eased our worries as we had numerous experiences of having to wait out his howling to be let out of the crate/pen/spending time alone for periods of time etc. Sometimes some proactive apologies can buy you some neighbourly goodwill credit!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ME - I put my ear plugs IN - this is not a GAME that I loose - and V's will PLAY YOU !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KodasMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks Everyone! We moved his crate in to our room and the behavior stopped immediately. He sleeps through the night now and it is amazing. 

Kim


----------

